# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Emigracioni dhe femra shqiptare - një realitet "i hidhur" për mashkullin shqiptar!

## INFINITY©

Po e hap kete teme e shtyre nga shume tema te tjera te hapura nga meshkujt "e zhgenjyer" shqiptar, neper bote apo ne Shqiperi. Shume postime jane bere prej ketyre meshkujve ku shprehet qarte "urrejtja" qe kane ndaj femrave shqiptare qe jetojne ne perendim. Pyetja e pare qe cdo njerit prej nesh i bie nder mend, eshte: "PSE?" 

- Pse femrave shqiptare ne perendim ju jepen epitete nga me te ndryshmet qe nuk jane aspak reale?
- Pse keto femra pergjithesohen me raste te vecanta dhe shifen si nje pushtim qe nuk realizohet dot nga shume meshkuj shqiptar?
- Pse nuk mundet nje vajze shqiptare, ne cdo cep te botes qofte ajo, te zgjedhi dike te nivelit te saj, qofte dhe per nje kafe, pa u share mbrapa kraheve? 
- Pse nje femer shqiptare tashme e pavarur dhe e zonja e vetes shikohet si nje dicka e pakapshme nga keta meshkuj?

PSE SHUME NGA JU MESHKUJ SHQIPTAR PERPIQENI TE ULNI PIKERISHT ATO FEMRA QE PO BEJNE NJE EMER PER VETE ME MUND & ME DJERSE DHE CDOKUSH DO TE KISHTE KENAQESI TE ISHTE NE SHOQERINE E TYRE? MOS NDOSHTA NGAQE E NDJENI VETEN INFERIOR NDAJ TYRE?! MOS NDOSHTA...

Diskutim te mbare dhe mundesisht evitoni sulmet personale ndaj femrave ketu dhe hartimeve tuaja te tipit "Femrat shqiptare ne perendim jane mendjemedha se nuk ma varin mua..."

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Une do thoja vetem dicka!

Dhelpra kur nuk i ariti rrushte tha jane te pa bere!

Fabul me vend e me kuptim te plote kshu o edhe puna e atyre qe thua infinity!


Ardi

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Po e hap kete teme e shtyre nga shume tema te tjera te hapura nga meshkujt "e zhgenjyer" shqiptar, neper bote apo ne Shqiperi. Shume postime jane bere prej ketyre meshkujve ku shprehet qarte "urrejtja" qe kane ndaj femrave shqiptare qe jetojne ne perendim. Pyetja e pare qe cdo njerit prej nesh i bie nder mend, eshte: "PSE?" 
> 
> - Pse femrave shqiptare ne perendim ju jepen epitete nga me te ndryshmet qe nuk jane aspak reale?
> - Pse keto femra pergjithesohen me raste te vecanta dhe shifen si nje pushtim qe nuk realizohet dot nga shume meshkuj shqiptar?
> - Pse nuk mundet nje vajze shqiptare, ne cdo cep te botes qofte ajo, te zgjedhi dike te nivelit te saj, qofte dhe per nje kafe, pa u share mbrapa kraheve? 
> - Pse nje femer shqiptare tashme e pavarur dhe e zonja e vetes shikohet si nje dicka e pakapshme nga keta meshkuj?
> 
> PSE SHUME NGA JU MESHKUJ SHQIPTAR PERPIQENI TE ULNI PIKERISHT ATO FEMRA QE PO BEJNE NJE EMER PER VETE ME MUND & ME DJERSE DHE CDOKUSH DO TE KISHTE KENAQESI TE ISHTE NE SHOQERINE E TYRE? MOS NDOSHTA NGAQE E NDJENI VETEN INFERIOR NDAJ TYRE?! MOS NDOSHTA...
> 
> Diskutim te mbare dhe mundesisht evitoni sulmet personale ndaj femrave ketu dhe hartimeve tuaja te tipit "Femrat shqiptare ne perendim jane mendjemedha se nuk ma varin mua..."


E bukur tema. Ishalla ka pergjigje, edhe se ashtu si e ke trajtuar e ke mbyllur qe ne fillim, se i ke dhene pse-te po ne pyetje... (e me pelqejne, por nuk di t'i jap pergjigje).

----------


## Izadora

> - Pse nje femer shqiptare tashme e pavarur dhe e zonja e vetes shikohet si nje dicka e pakapshme nga keta meshkuj?


Kush eshte ai mashkull qe do donte ta shikonte femren siper vetes ??
Normal qe tremen .

----------


## INFINITY©

> E bukur tema. Ishalla ka pergjigje, edhe se ashtu si e ke trajtuar e ke mbyllur qe ne fillim, se i ke dhene pse-te po ne pyetje... (e me pelqejne, por nuk di t'i jap pergjigje).


[era], tema qe nga titulli qe u hap, kishte te bente me pyetje te drejtuara me teper meshkujve sepse jane pikerisht ata qe nuk pushojne se uluri femren shqiptare ne emigracion.

----------


## Eve

Keta meshkuj ndihen inferior mbase

----------


## xfiles

Per mua nuk ka rendesi se ku jeton, jashte apo brenda, nuk ka te thoje mbi karakterin e vajzes.

----------


## mia@

Perkundrazi femra kur vete jashte behet me e thjeshte ne tip e ne veshje. .

----------


## Homza

> Keta meshkuj ndihen inferior mbase


shkova ne nje dyqan ne Ilford,,,kisha deshir mei ble nje kostum vllaut dhe hyna brenda....nisi me vllain shiko kte shiko ate,,,ne duke fol Shqip dhe shiteset duke na shiku ne por ama pa fol aspak, behem gati 10 minuta ne dyqan duke shiku sa nje kostum sa nje tjeter

....mua me boni pershtypje se si me shikoi njera dhe i them vllait,,,nqs kjo bjondja ta vesh kostumin dhe ta desh une ta paguj....por ama me te madhe se nuk e disha qe mund te me kuptoj njeri.


kur vjen pikerisht koj bjondja,,dhe thot he po ju pelqen?

na i kthehem dhe une i them: Ti Shqiptare, ta habitur pasiqe ne kishim fol per 10 min SHqip dhe ajo heshte.

jo ma kthen Kinieze: 

une: si mund ta shperblej digen qe na ndertut,,ne emer te populliot SHqiptar falenderoj popullin vlla kinez....ma jep faqen ta puthi se Shqioptar e kinez jemi nje.


vazhdova duke u tall pak me 1 miliard patiotat e saj dhe kur ika me koken ulur me zor me tha mire u pafshim.



une te shoh shqiptar ne londer,,,,me gjith shpirt perpiqem ti jap doren dhe jo ti kthej shpinen apo ti flas kinezce sikur ajo shoqja.

----------


## Eve

shyqyr qe doli nje qe perdor llogjiken dhe pjekurin. (xfiles)

Budalliqe me i ven epitete te tera femrave jashte, duke u bazu ne nje eksperience te hidhur personale. Pastaj eshte e lehte t'ia drejtosh gishtin dikujt, 'instead' pse  mos ti besh pyetje vetes: mbase sjellja ime kontribuon ne sjelljen negative te femres ndaj meje....

----------


## Eve

Homza po ka plot qe jan vertet injorante .

por ama kam hasur dhe une cuna shqiptar qe jan shume rrugec nga goja dhe gjithashtu kryeneca dhe as qe jam mundu me i fol ne shqip, pra me u prezantu si shqiptare

e perse ta bej nje gje te tille, mos ndoshta eshte faji im ne ket rast qe injoroj njerezit e vendit tim, jo aspak
Kur te mesohen te kulturohen (disa e , jo te gjithe mos me keqkupto) athere do i pershendes ne shqip,

----------


## Erlebnisse

> shkova ne nje dyqan ne Ilford,,,kisha deshir mei ble nje kostum vllaut dhe hyna brenda....nisi me vllain shiko kte shiko ate,,,ne duke fol Shqip dhe shiteset duke na shiku ne por ama pa fol aspak, behem gati 10 minuta ne dyqan duke shiku sa nje kostum sa nje tjeter
> 
> ....mua me boni pershtypje se si me shikoi njera dhe i them vllait,,,nqs kjo bjondja ta vesh kostumin dhe ta desh une ta paguj....por ama me te madhe se nuk e disha qe mund te me kuptoj njeri.
> 
> 
> kur vjen pikerisht koj bjondja,,dhe thot he po ju pelqen?
> 
> na i kthehem dhe une i them: Ti Shqiptare, ta habitur pasiqe ne kishim fol per 10 min SHqip dhe ajo heshte.
> 
> ...


E ca na ke thene me kete ti. Gafa te tilla i ben kushdo. Edhe une isha nje here ne nje qender tregtare e me nje shoqe u afrova tek bari ku shiten edhe akullore. I thash shoqes pa e dit se do me merrte vesh njeri, hajde se ktu i bejn akulloret e mira e i mbushin shume:P Vec kur vjen shitesja e thote, ne shqip, nga jeni ju... Une me shpejt nga Shqipria. 
Dmth qe ishim nga Shqipria dihej se po flisnim shqip, por ajo mbase donte te dinte nga ku ne Shqiperi, por te them te drejten e kisha mendjen tek ajo qe do bleja e jo tek muhabeti shiteses, (se nga isha e dija)  :ngerdheshje: 

Edhe mua me pelqen te flas me shqipetaret e asnjehere nqs me flasim, nuk pergjigjem as harbutshe, as nuk bej si italiane, se sado-sado kur flasim dallohet nga theksi qe s'jemi italiane. Gjithsesi jo me cdonjeri flitet, sepse ka njerez qe me te vertete e ke veshtire me fol, per menyren harbute se si te drejtohen e sidomos cunat e ri, qe nje e dy ia fusin shprehjeve me fjale te ndyra...

----------


## xfiles

As une nuk i flas shqiptareve qe nuk njoh.

Kur jemi ne shqiperi, a i flasim çdokujt rruges? Jo.
Atehere pse jashte duhet ti flas çdo shqiptari?

Shqiptarve jashte shtetit eshte mire ti rrish larg, me perjashtim te disave qe mund ti kesh te besuar.

----------


## Meriamun

Eshte mentaliteti jone qe kur shohim ne emigrim nje femer shqiptare te lidhet me dike te nje etnie tjeter, te na vije plasje. Pastaj u mveshim epitetet e bukura qe gjuha jone i ka me boll-llek. Kete lloj sedre e kemi Ne qe jemi rritur ne shqiperi, jo ata te cilet jane larguar qe ne moshe te vogel dhe jane pershtatur me traditat e vendit ku jetojne.

Personalisht ne kete pike, ndoshta i shtyre dhe nga mentaliteti teper fanatik i zones ku jam rritur, mendoj qe: Pa hezitim, gjate nje periudhe 5-6 vjecare qe une kam qendruar jashte shqiperise, per studime dhe pune, mund te them qe tre cereket e femrave shqiptare kane qene te ndyra moralisht. Secili ka kendveshtrimin e vet mbi moralin, per mua te nderrosh nje tufe me dashnore dhe te shesesh nderin per interesa tjera, eshte gje imorale, madje dhe kafsha nuk e ben.

As nuk me vjen inat se me ke e bejne dhe as nuk me duhet hic jeta e tyre personale por kur ndonje shok apo mik i ndershem, qe me ka pyetur per informacion ne lidhje me ndonjeren, kuptohet per muhabet serioz,,, u kam thene te verteten..
Me pyet ne facebook nje miku im per nje studente nga mallakastra apo skrapari (nuk e di mire se nga eshte), ti e ke pasur ne nje konvikt atje, me thuaj ndonje gje se me intereson..

I thashe..a e paska lene nigjerianin e dyte kjo?

beme shaka icik se ketij nuk i besohej. U interesua dhe me tutje dhe doli cfare i thashe une. lol

----------


## prenceedi

> Po e hap kete teme e shtyre nga shume tema te tjera te hapura nga meshkujt "e zhgenjyer" shqiptar, neper bote apo ne Shqiperi. Shume postime jane bere prej ketyre meshkujve ku shprehet qarte "urrejtja" qe kane ndaj femrave shqiptare qe jetojne ne perendim. Pyetja e pare qe cdo njerit prej nesh i bie nder mend, eshte: "PSE?" 
> 
> - Pse femrave shqiptare ne perendim ju jepen epitete nga me te ndryshmet qe nuk jane aspak reale?
> - Pse keto femra pergjithesohen me raste te vecanta dhe shifen si nje pushtim qe nuk realizohet dot nga shume meshkuj shqiptar?
> - Pse nuk mundet nje vajze shqiptare, ne cdo cep te botes qofte ajo, te zgjedhi dike te nivelit te saj, qofte dhe per nje kafe, pa u share mbrapa kraheve? 
> - Pse nje femer shqiptare tashme e pavarur dhe e zonja e vetes shikohet si nje dicka e pakapshme nga keta meshkuj?
> 
> PSE SHUME NGA JU MESHKUJ SHQIPTAR PERPIQENI TE ULNI PIKERISHT ATO FEMRA QE PO BEJNE NJE EMER PER VETE ME MUND & ME DJERSE DHE CDOKUSH DO TE KISHTE KENAQESI TE ISHTE NE SHOQERINE E TYRE? MOS NDOSHTA NGAQE E NDJENI VETEN INFERIOR NDAJ TYRE?! MOS NDOSHTA...
> 
> Diskutim te mbare dhe mundesisht evitoni sulmet personale ndaj femrave ketu dhe hartimeve tuaja te tipit "Femrat shqiptare ne perendim jane mendjemedha se nuk ma varin mua..."


*Ku ka ze s'eshte pa gje* thote populli.........*jeni ju femrat me qendrimin tuaj qe na detyroni te sillemi ne kete menyre(jo te gjitha, kuptohet)*
nuk do te beje avokatin mbrojtes per meshkujt por jane nje pjese e mire e femrave "shqiptare" ne emigracion qe nuk denjojne tu flasesh shqip se e kane per turp...........e hidhur por kjo eshte e verteta
dikur thonin: coje katunarin ne qytet dhe do te behet me qytetar se qytetaret
keshtu eshte dhe nje pjese e mire e femrave shqiptare ne mergim, jane bere me "te zonja" se vendaset........

 hidhuni nje sy postimeve ne forum dhe do ta shikoni edhe vete qe eshte e vertete


shiko si pergjigjet kjo "amerikania" pyetjes  :perqeshje: erse jeni laguar nga shqiperia



> PINK 
> bubbly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Kisha lind gabimisht atje. Lol




me keq akoma kjo fshatarja pa tok e Fierit



> FierAkja143 
> ________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Te gjith per te njejten arsye kemi ikur dhe per te njejten nuk do kthehemi. E vetmja gje qe do me bente te jetoja ne shqiperi do ishte te punoja per ambasaden amerikane dhe te jetoja ne toke amerikane.



po te kerkosh do gjesh dhe shume te tjera si keto.........komentet bejini vete
*prandaj fajin kerkojeni te vetja ne radhe te pare dhe pastaj te akuzoni meshkujt.................
*

----------


## drague

tironsit kane nji shprehje:"katunarja nji pal men i sjell prej katuni dhe nji pal i ze n'Tiron."

----------


## maryp

eshte fare e thjeshte te drejtoni gishtin ndaj nje femre dhe te thoni qe eshte e degjeneruar etj etj etj..eshte e vertete qe ka plot femra ne mergim qe behen arrogante, por nuk mund te gjeneralizohen gjerat, ky fenomen ndodh me pergjithesi me disa  femra qe sapo jane larguar nga shqiperia dhe gjenden ne nje ambjent totalisht te ndryshem nga ku banonin me pare. eshte per te thene dhe kjo tjetra (dhe vlen si per meshkujt ashtu dhe per femrat) qe ne shqiptareve na pelqen te shesim shume mend,e mbajme veten si me dinaket dhe me te zgjuarit, harrojme qe kemi marre rruget e botes duke pastruar shtepira, duke bere mure gjithe diten, e pune te tjera si keto, sepse nuk ishim te zotet te krijonim mirqenie vetes ne vendin tone.
per te share nje femer, per ta quajtur te degjeneruar do te thote qe ai qe perdor nje epitet te tille i bie te jete njeri shume i paster dhe me shume vlera. (sipas parametrave te tij)nuk mund te quaj te degjeneruar nje femer nje mashkull qe shkon me keto femra te degjeneruara sepse i bie te jete ne te njejtin livel me femren, dhe si thote ajo shprehja: peshtyj lart se te bie ne koke.
e verteta eshte qe shume meshkuj shqiptare e kane akoma te veshtire te konceptojne jeten e femres te barabarte me jeten e tyre.

----------


## J@mes

Te analizosh ne vija te pergjithshme nje fenomen te caktuar, jo vetem qe eshte e veshtire por pa dashur do biesh edhe vete ne gracken e steriotipizimeve qe jane pjese e mentalitetit shqiptar.

Jo vetem emigrimi por edhe migrimi i brendshem ka krijuar nder vite nje mori problemesh dhe dukurish te reja, qe nuk ishin hasur me pare.

Cilat jane disa nga dukurite qe na interesojne ne per kete diskutim?

Familje te tera shqiptare qe jane shperngulur ne emigracion per nje jete me te mire. Çfare ndodh? Aty, keto familje fillojne te perballen me dukuri te reja, kulture te re dhe ajo qe eshte me e rendesishmja, me nje "ritem dhe filozofi jete te ndryshme" nga ajo e vendit te tyre.

- Shume familje e kane mjaft te veshtire te integrohen dhe t'i pershtaten kesaj "shoqerie te hapur".  Ne kete menyre lindin konfliktet, perçarjet ne familje, deri tek divorcet.
Eshte i larte numri i atyre femrave te cilat, duke mos u pajtuar me menyren e jeteses qe bejne, te gacmuara nga kjo "shoqeri e hapur" zgjedhin rrugen me te thjeshte, NDARJEN.

- Ekziston nje kategori tjeter e femrave te cilat "nuk e pranojne ne heshtje" menyren e jeteses qe bejne, kerkojne qe te "shijojne jeten", por nga ana tjeter i druhen bashkeshortit ose fare thjeshte nuk deshirojne apo nuk e shikojne te arsyeshme ndarjen. Ky kontigjent i femrave, jo i paket ne numer, zgjedhin rrugen e tradhetise, pra zhvillojne nje jete te dyfishte.

- Nje fenomen i ndeshur rendom ne ditet e sotme eshtë fakti se mjaft prindër nxitojne t’i martojne vajzat e tyre me djem qe jane ne emigracion. Djemte vijne ne Shqiperi, martohen dhe sebashku shperngulen serisht ne emigracion. Shume shpejt keto çifte te reja konfliktuohen, (femra jo rralle here nuk pajtohet me menyren dhe kushtet e jetes) dhe kjo gje çon me pas ne mosmarreveshje, konflikte, tradheti dhe ndarje. Ky fenomen ka çuar edhe ne konflikt te familjareve te femijeve dhe jo rralle here edhe ne krime.

- Natyrisht qe mjaft femra te reja shqiptare kane ditur jo vetem te shkollohen, por te pershtaten e integrohen mire ne vendet e huaja, njekohesisht mund te them me plot gojen qe jane ne nivel te barabarte, ne mjaft raste edhe me te larte se vendasit.

- Ne kategorine e fundit do te vendosja ato femra te cilat e shikojne emigrimin si alternativen e vetme te realizimit te shpejte te deshirave te tyre, si menyren e vetme per t'ju larguar tuteles prinderore, mentalitetit krahinor ose te pergjithshem.
Ne mjaft raste ky kontigjent i femrave behet shume lehte viktime e "shoqerise se hapur". 
Disa te tjera e shikojne te veshtire perballimin e jetes dhe integrimin ne nje vend te huaj e ne nje shoqeri te re dhe zgjedhin rruge te shpejta, shpeshhere te gabuara per te realizuar qellimet e tyre.

Mund te vazhdoj akoma me shembuj te tjere, por po i le vend edhe te tjereve te shprehin mendimet e tyre.

J@mes

----------


## Soccerboy

> Perkundrazi femra kur vete jashte behet me e thjeshte ne tip e ne veshje. .


Ajo qe me ben pershtypje eshte se ne shume rraste femrat shqiptare qe banojne jashte shqiperise kane lidhje me te huaj dhe jo me shqiptare , ketu me ben te dyshoj se mund te jene femrat shqiptare qe nuk i japin shume prioritet mashkullit shqiptar ,,, dhe ndoshta ajo veshja qe shkruan ti , behet me e thjeshte sec duhet ne shume rraste

----------


## Meriamun

> *Ajo qe me ben pershtypje eshte se ne shume rraste femrat shqiptare qe banojne jashte shqiperise kane lidhje me te huaj dhe jo me shqiptare* , ketu me ben te dyshoj se mund te jene femrat shqiptare qe nuk i japin shume prioritet mashkullit shqiptar ,,, dhe ndoshta ajo veshja qe shkruan ti , behet me e thjeshte sec duhet ne shume rraste


Une kujtoja se kjo gje ben vaki vetem atje ku kam jetuar une, por kjo qenka semundje e pergjithshme e femrave shqiptare.  :ngerdheshje: 

Si shpjegohet? lol

----------

